

Image to HTML Converter (clever, but useless) - edw519
http://neil.fraser.name/software/img2html/

======
jonnytran
would be great, except there's already Canvas
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canvas_%28HTML_element%29>

------
edw519
"View Source" was good for today's laugh.

